# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  ps3 गेमिंग कंसोल के जानकार यन्हा अपनी जानकारी बाते ,गेम डाऊनलोड करे

## Devil khan

*दोस्तों ये सूत्र उन दोस्तों के लिए है ....जिन्हें गेमिंग से प्यार है ..........यन्हा ps3 जैसे गेमिंग प्लेत्फोर्म्स की जानकारी ,उसके उपयोग ,उसके गेम्स (प्स३ के गेम्स बहुत ही महंगे होते है ) और जिन दोस्तों को इसके बारे में जानकारी हो एओ यन्हा अपनी जानकारी दे ......आप साभी तकनिकी जानकार मित्रों से सहयोग की आशा है ........धन्यवाद*

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Krish13

नये सूत्र के लिये अनेक अनेक शुभकामनाएँ
ईश्वर से प्रार्थना है आपके सूत्र को असीम कामयाबी मिलेँ।

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan

niyamko  से मेरा अनुरोध है गेमिंग के लिए एक अलग विभाग बना देंगे तो इसे धुन्धने और इसके बारे में ज्यादा लोगो को पता लग सकेगा

----------


## Devil khan

> नये सूत्र के लिये अनेक अनेक शुभकामनाएँ
> ईश्वर से प्रार्थना है आपके सूत्र को असीम कामयाबी मिलेँ।




सुक्रिया करिश भाई क्या आपको गेमिंग का शौक है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मैं तो कम्प्युटर पर ही खेल  लेता हूँ और xbox 360 खरीदने को दिल मजबूत कर रहा हूँ |

----------


## Rajeev

> मैं तो कम्प्युटर पर ही खेल  लेता हूँ और xbox 360 खरीदने को दिल मजबूत कर रहा हूँ |


क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता है की पीएसपी के गेम्स pc में चले| चाहे तो ग्राफिक्स या रेम बढ़वा लिया जाएँ तो !

----------


## Devil khan

> मैं तो कम्प्युटर पर ही खेल  लेता हूँ और xbox 360 खरीदने को दिल मजबूत कर रहा हूँ |



साजिद भाई में तो गेम्स का बहुत शुकिन हू ..........में पीसी पर भी खेलता हूँ .....ps3 भी है और एंड्रोइड पर भी खेलता हूँ ....................भाई में सोच रहा था की अगर एक गेमिंग बिव्हाग अलग से बना दिया जाए तो सभी को काफी मदद होगी .........एक ऐसा विभाग जन्हा गेम्स के शौकिन अपनी डिमांड रख सके ,अपनी समस्या कह सके ,हर प्लेटफोर्म के गेम उपलब्ध हो तो कैसा रहेगा ,,,,,,,.............आपकी क्या राय है

----------


## Devil khan

> क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता है की पीएसपी के गेम्स pc में चले| चाहे तो ग्राफिक्स या रेम बढ़वा लिया जाएँ तो !




पीएसपी के गेम्स आप एलसीडी टीवी पर खेल सकते है इसके लिए आपको पीएसपी का hdmai केबल लेना होगा ..........आप पीसी पर भी खेल सकते है पर इसके लिए कोई एमुलेटर आता है .......और उसके बारे में मुझे जानकारी नहीं

----------


## lovey7

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र शुरू किया है सैफ भाई ! बहुत बहुत बधाई आपको !

----------


## Devil khan

लवली भाई आप .................ओह्ह्ह्ह्ह्  ह्ह मुझे तो यकीं ही नहीं हो रहा भाई की आप ही है ..............आप से बाते किये कितने दिन हो गए .......अब आप आते भी नहीं यन्हा ........हम सब आपको बहुत बहुत बहुत मिस करते है लवली भाई ............खैर जाने दीजिए कैसे है आप भाई जान

----------


## lovey7

> लवली भाई आप .................ओह्ह्ह्ह्ह्  ह्ह मुझे तो यकीं ही नहीं हो रहा भाई की आप ही है ..............आप से बाते किये कितने दिन हो गए .......अब आप आते भी नहीं यन्हा ........हम सब आपको बहुत बहुत बहुत मिस करते है लवली भाई ............खैर जाने दीजिए कैसे है आप भाई जान


बहुत बढ़िया हूँ सैफ भाई !आप सुनाइए कैसे मिजाज हैं जनाब के ?

----------


## quartz

PS3 Ke game PC par khel sake aisa Emulator hai kya apake pas

----------


## Devil khan

> PS3 Ke game PC par khel sake aisa Emulator hai kya apake pas


PS3 Ke game

सारे PS3 Ke game का पीसी वर्सन आता है ........आप उसे खेलिए ...बस आपका कम्पुटर बहत अपग्रेड होना चाहिए

----------


## Devil khan

> बहुत बढ़िया हूँ सैफ भाई !आप सुनाइए कैसे मिजाज हैं जनाब के ?



बस बढ़िया है जनाब ........आप को इतने दिनों बाद देख कर बहुत अच्छा लगा भाई .........अब तो आप हमें भूल ही चुके है ............यन्हा आते ही नहीं

----------


## Devil khan

> बहुत बढ़िया हूँ सैफ भाई !आप सुनाइए कैसे मिजाज हैं जनाब के ?



भाई कोई ऐसी साईट हो जन्हा आप हमेशा जाते हो तो मुझे पता दे दीजियेगा में भी आप से वन्ही मिल लूँगा .........आप अपने ब्लॉग पर अब जाते है या नहीं

----------


## gulluu

पहले तो मैं भी गेम्स का बहुत शौक़ीन था सैफ भाई , लेकिन अब समय ही नहीं मिलता , लेकिन मेरे दोनों बेटे पूरा दिन पी सी, पी एस पी और आई पोड पर लगे रहते हैं और उनके लिए गेम्स डाउनलोड करने के चक्कर में मैं भी गेमिंग से जुड़ा हुआ रहता हूँ , अगर हो सका तो हर संभव सहायता करूँगा इस सूत्र में, वैसे हर तरह के पी एस पी को क्रेक करना मुझे आता है ताकि गेम्स की सी डी अर्थात यू एम् डी ना खरीदनी पड़ें और मेमोरी कार्ड से सभी गेम्स चलायें जा सकें . 
धन्यवाद .

----------


## indoree

> पीएसपी के गेम्स आप एलसीडी टीवी पर खेल सकते है इसके लिए आपको पीएसपी का hdmai केबल लेना होगा ..........आप पीसी पर भी खेल सकते है पर इसके लिए कोई एमुलेटर आता है .......और उसके बारे में मुझे जानकारी नहीं


मित्र आप Ps3 गेम्स कंप्यूटर पर खेल तो सकते हो लेकिन उसके लिए आपका कंप्यूटर बहोत ज्यादा स्ट्रोंग होना चाहिए आपके कंप्यूटर को कम से कम निचे दी गयी जानकारी के अनुरूप होना चाहिए :

*CPU* Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
*RAM* 4 GB
*Graphics Card* AMD Radeon HD 7970 Graphics Card or better
Directx 11 installed

PS3 emulator एक तरह का सॉफ्टवेर जिसे आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है ...

----------


## Devil khan

> पहले तो मैं भी गेम्स का बहुत शौक़ीन था सैफ भाई , लेकिन अब समय ही नहीं मिलता , लेकिन मेरे दोनों बेटे पूरा दिन पी सी, पी एस पी और आई पोड पर लगे रहते हैं और उनके लिए गेम्स डाउनलोड करने के चक्कर में मैं भी गेमिंग से जुड़ा हुआ रहता हूँ , अगर हो सका तो हर संभव सहायता करूँगा इस सूत्र में, वैसे हर तरह के पी एस पी को क्रेक करना मुझे आता है ताकि गेम्स की सी डी अर्थात यू एम् डी ना खरीदनी पड़ें और मेमोरी कार्ड से सभी गेम्स चलायें जा सकें . 
> धन्यवाद .





> मित्र आप Ps3 गेम्स कंप्यूटर पर खेल तो सकते हो लेकिन उसके लिए आपका कंप्यूटर बहोत ज्यादा स्ट्रोंग होना चाहिए आपके कंप्यूटर को कम से कम निचे दी गयी जानकारी के अनुरूप होना चाहिए :
> 
> *CPU* Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
> *RAM* 4 GB
> *Graphics Card* AMD Radeon HD 7970 Graphics Card or better
> Directx 11 installed
> 
> PS3 emulator एक तरह का सॉफ्टवेर जिसे आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है ...





सुक्रिय गुल्लू भाई और राज इन्दौरी भाई .............

गुल्लू भाई मुझे स्ल्लिपिंग डोग्स अपने ps3 3.55  में चलाना है इसे कैसे इस वर्सन में प्ले करो गेम तो मेरे पास है पर ये चल नहीं रहा मेरे ps3 में क्या करू

----------


## gulluu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZXn4zFT054
यहाँ पर जाएँ सैफ भाई , शायद कुछ ज्ञान प्राप्त हो . 
धन्यवाद .

----------


## Devil khan

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZXn4zFT054
> यहाँ पर जाएँ सैफ भाई , शायद कुछ ज्ञान प्राप्त हो . 
> धन्यवाद .




  यन्हा से पैच डाउनलोड नहीं होता भाई में पहले ही कोशिश कर चूका हू .............

----------


## lovey7

> भाई कोई ऐसी साईट हो जन्हा आप हमेशा जाते हो तो मुझे पता दे दीजियेगा में भी आप से वन्ही मिल लूँगा .........आप अपने ब्लॉग पर अब जाते है या नहीं


सैफ भाई आप को मैं कैसे भूल सकता हूँ ! मुझे जब भी टाइम मिलता है मैं केवल अन्तर्वासना पर ही आता हूँ ,आजकल व्यस्तता की वजह से समय नहीं निकाल पा रहा हूँ  ! इस वजह से ब्लॉग भी अपडेट नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ !

----------


## Devil khan

> सैफ भाई आप को मैं कैसे भूल सकता हूँ ! मुझे जब भी टाइम मिलता है मैं केवल अन्तर्वासना पर ही आता हूँ ,आजकल व्यस्तता की वजह से समय नहीं निकाल पा रहा हूँ  ! इस वजह से ब्लॉग भी अपडेट नहीं कर प् रहा हूँ !




भाई आप से जब भी मिलता हूँ सच कहू तो दिल से खुसी होती है ,............भाई कभी कभी मिला करिये ........आप से मिल कर दिल खुश हो जाता है साचीई

----------

